
SIGGRAPH 2008 Papers - joshwa
http://kesen.huang.googlepages.com/sig2008.html
======
randomwalker
This was on engadget yesterday:

[http://grail.cs.washington.edu/projects/videoenhancement/vid...](http://grail.cs.washington.edu/projects/videoenhancement/videoEnhancement.htm)

It's from Eurographics 2007, not siggraph. But the video demo is pretty
amazing.

------
halo
In case anyone is interested, the main site -
<http://kesen.huang.googlepages.com/> \- lists papers from many graphics
conferences. An excellent resource.

------
aswanson
Unbelievable. A link to an ACM paper that you don't have to _pay_ to read.
What's next, open access to IEEE publications?

